# Tortoise market place in Manila , Philippines .



## jonckt (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi,

May I know anyone from Phillipines know that where can I see places like tortoise zoo or tortoise marketplace in Manila? 

I'm heading to Manila next week would like to see some torts over there, besides the national zoo, any other place where the chelonian hang out in Manila? 

Thank you, 

Jonathan Chung


----------



## apromann4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi from philippines too, its very rare to see tortoise in our local petshop


----------



## jonckt (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, 

Apparently I found one shop selling tortoise in Manila, it's situated in cartimar market at pasay. 

But u have to ask and they bring u upstairs .... But they only sell red foot, they do have some nice one but not for sale.




Jc


----------



## apromann4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes that petcity in cartimar right? There are only two shops in cartimar sell tortoise, metro petshop and petcity, in quezon city banawe you can go to sams lagoon petshop, price in pet city is higher compare to other, sams lagoon banawe is the cheapest, i can garantee they sell quality tortoise, most members in our facebook group got tgier tortoise there, me my self got two redfoots from sams lagoon


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Apr 20, 2014)

You can buy ANYTHING in southeast asia, just google it.


----------



## kalboako (Jan 8, 2015)

apromann4 said:


> Yes that petcity in cartimar right? There are only two shops in cartimar sell tortoise, metro petshop and petcity, in quezon city banawe you can go to sams lagoon petshop, price in pet city is higher compare to other, sams lagoon banawe is the cheapest, i can garantee they sell quality tortoise, most members in our facebook group got tgier tortoise there, me my self got two redfoots from sams lagoon


Hello do they still have tortoise for sale? Looking for a sulcata or red foot or greek actually any tortoise will do


----------



## apromann4 (Jan 12, 2015)

kalboako said:


> Hello do they still have tortoise for sale? Looking for a sulcata or red foot or greek actually any tortoise will do


kindly pm me,we have a local group,i can help you find a tortoise


----------



## TheDawsonProject (Jan 24, 2015)

apromann4 said:


> kindly pm me,we have a local group,i can help you find a tortoise


Hello! Would you mind helping me find a tortoise as well?


----------



## carlosp123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys! I also want to get into this hobby. Im in pampanga but no tortoise are sold here. How much does entry level tortoise cost?


----------



## apromann4 (Mar 23, 2015)

7.5k peso bro hatchling sa philippines


----------



## HLogic (Mar 23, 2015)

For reference, 7500 Philippine pesos appears to be about 167 USD.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 23, 2015)

167 USD for what species of tortoise??


----------



## HLogic (Mar 23, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> 167 USD for what species of tortoise??



No idea, see the post preceding mine...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 23, 2015)

I think he is talking about Redfoot. 
That's a fair price in America.


----------



## carlosp123 (Mar 26, 2015)

its really pricey considering they are exotic pets. thanks for the info guys! just to add, is 4k a good price for a sulcata tortoise? saw it on the net.


----------



## akina_86 (Apr 9, 2015)

apromann4 said:


> 7.5k peso bro hatchling sa philippines


Sir, I tried to PM you but not sure if I did it right. Can you PM me instead? I would like to ask for your help on who to contact/buy from for torts..


----------



## akina_86 (Apr 9, 2015)

carlosp123 said:


> its really pricey considering they are exotic pets. thanks for the info guys! just to add, is 4k a good price for a sulcata tortoise? saw it on the net.


Hi Sir, if you dont mind, can I ask where you found the sulcata at 4k?


----------



## uyalex (Apr 14, 2015)

akina_86 said:


> Hi Sir, if you dont mind, can I ask where you found the sulcata at 4k?



i dont think you can get it for 4k i think its 6k at the least. try going to cartimar.


----------



## akina_86 (Apr 14, 2015)

uyalex said:


> i dont think you can get it for 4k i think its 6k at the least. try going to cartimar.


Thanks..


----------



## Roylan Dequito (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone know where can i get a tortoise in a fair price, thanks.


----------



## akina_86 (Apr 16, 2015)

Roylan Dequito said:


> Anyone know where can i get a tortoise in a fair price, thanks.


you can contact apromann4, he sells sulcata's at a good price in manila..


----------



## Roylan Dequito (Apr 17, 2015)

akina_86 said:


> you can contact apromann4, he sells sulcata's at a good price in manila..



Thanks akina_86 for the info, i will contact apromann4.


----------



## ralph dacanay (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello I live in the Philippines too and can I ask a question do you keep you tortoise in room temp even if the monsoon season comes?


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 30, 2015)

ralph dacanay said:


> Hello I live in the Philippines too and can I ask a question do you keep you tortoise in room temp even if the monsoon season comes?


i have a basking light for sulcata,for redfoots uvb is enought n,good nmn temps natin,pm me sa Fb para mas madali usap


----------



## hellboy1221 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have elongated tortoise selling it for 6.5k pm me


----------



## miyagi (Feb 26, 2016)

Im from Cebu city, anyone knows where i can buy a tortoise for a good price? i found some here in pet shops but the price is 14k....


----------



## apromann4 (Apr 4, 2016)

add me up sa fb [email protected] help kita hanap


----------



## Tzecel (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking for affordable tortoise.
Please help me guys! Thanks!


----------



## apromann4 (Apr 29, 2016)

tzecel add me up sa fb i cn help u


----------



## DaveRoth (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in the market for a sulcata juvenile (or two). I would like them from different stock b/c eventually I'd like to breed them.
I already have 1, so if I get two more, that will increase chance of different sex when they are old enough to tell male from female.
Please contact me with a price. I really don't want to pay too much. The one I got was P 4000.
Contact me w/ best offer: mdavidroth at yahoo dot com. Thanks.


----------



## Jerome221 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm also looking for red foot anybody know where I can find in the Philippines


----------



## Champoi bibiano (Jan 12, 2017)

A sulcata here is 10k for the best quality, and thats minimum.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 12, 2017)

Tzecel said:


> Looking for affordable tortoise.
> Please help me guys! Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jerome221 said:


> I'm also looking for red foot anybody know where I can find in the Philippines


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 12, 2017)

miyagi said:


> Im from Cebu city, anyone knows where i can buy a tortoise for a good price? i found some here in pet shops but the price is 14k....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 12, 2017)

hellboy1221 said:


> I have elongated tortoise selling it for 6.5k pm me


----------



## weng15 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi! Anyone know if its legal to sell sulcata Tortoise here in Philippines coz I have 2 sulcata to sell but still thinking if legal na i sell cya...


----------



## naj_dionysus (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello! Can someone refer places where I can buy Russian or Hermann's tortoise in Manila? Thanks!!


----------

